# Anyone ever make a solar dehydrator out of an old coke machine.



## coyy2k1 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have an old coke machine that I'm going to remove the interior of, as far as the racking for the drinks. It is well insulated and I could easily add the heat collector and exhaust and racking. Just looking to see if anyone has done that or what are your thought. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't see why not. I have seen a video where they turned an old van into a solar dehydrator. Pulled out the seats, set racks inside, and leave sitting out in the sun.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Interesting. Let us know how it works. However don't put it where people from the road can see - you may get all sorts of folks stopping to get a soda.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

To answer your question...No, I have never made a dehydrator out of a coke machine, it sounds possible. I once made a smoker out of an old electric stove, worked great. It was hooked up to an off grid electrical system. Trout smoked with apple wood is pretty tasty.


----------

